# What happened...



## muller (Sep 23, 2009)

to the Group Build Section???!!!  

Edit: Oh, whew! It's just been moved.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just noticed as well...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 24, 2009)

Horse came up with the idea of moving it to its own Section, a choice that I felt fully warranted as there is alot goin on in there....

Great move I think...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Agree!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## muller (Sep 24, 2009)

Well once I got over the inital shock of thnking it was gone (deleted by mistake!!), i reckon it is a good idea to give it it's own section, because hopefully it's going to keep getting bigger with more GB's.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2009)

Great idea, well done Horse and Dan, and thanks; makes life easier once you get used to it.


----------

